# Audi in RTCC??



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

While I was looking for info about the RS4s racing in Italy I found info about Tamara Vidali racing in the RTCC. I don't speak italina at all so I didn't understand the article. I googled audi and rtcc and after a while of searching I found out what it is: Russian Touring Car Championship
I then found the website of the RTCC: http://www.motorsport.ru
I don't speak Russian either and I looked for the Photo gallery because there was no use in trying to read the writing. I found pictures of the Audis. New B7 A4's. 
The Drivers are:
Olli Haapalainen (34)
Alexander Orlovskiy (11)
Alexey Dudukalo (14)
Tamara Vidali (44)
Here is an article about the team (in english)
http://www.motorsport.com/news...URING
Does anyone know anything about the racing in Russia. Is Audi competative?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi in RTCC?? (lappies)*









I looked some more at the RTCC website and while I was on the site was updated. It seems the last round was held on the 3rd of September. From the photos the 1st race was dry and the BMWs won by far. The 2nd race was very wet and the Quattro on the Audis ment a race win for Alexey Dudukalo #14. I think this is Audis 1st win in Russia.


----------

